# Balka - Photojournalism



## Balka (Feb 26, 2011)

I will show the photojournalism picture in this thread.

1. 






2. 





3. 





4.





5. 





6.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 26, 2011)

There seems to be a lack of journalistic focus on these images.

I would be expecting more of a story for each shot.
#5 would be the closest to photojournalism, but it needs some text to explain the context.


----------



## Balka (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok,
#5. Name of picture is "Memory" Pictures is to show than young people remember about their seviors, About people who fought, died for his country, for independence, for Poland. Pictures is to show than young people not only smokes, drinks, uses compuer, etc. Young people can fill, can to be patriotic.

Tkanks for comment and wait for next. 
Soon inserts new photos.

Sorry for my english.


----------

